# First Protestant Baptism in America



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2005)

The first recorded Protestant baptism in America took place on August 13, 1587 at Roanoke, North Carolina. The Indian chief Manteo was baptized at the settlement founded by John White, the leader of Sir Walter Raleigh's expedition to Virginia, which became known as the Lost Colony.

A few days later, on August 18, John White's grand-daughter Virginia Dare became the first English child born in America. 

It is known that European children were born at the French Huguenot colony known as Fort Caroline near Jacksonville, Florida c. 1564, but the precise names and dates are lost to recorded history. 

The first Christian wedding in the New World is believed to have taken place near Ormond Beach, Florida between Ernst d'Erlach, a French Huguenot nobleman and survivor of the 1565 Fort Caroline massacre, and Princess Issena of the Timucuan Indian tribe, in 1566.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2006)

This year marks the 450th anniversary of the first known Christian wedding in the New World.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 17, 2006)




----------

